# Video of side-scan sonar fish snagged by the USS Oriskany



## Coast Watch Alliance (Feb 12, 2015)

Coast Watch Alliance's Deep Dive Recovery Team retrieved a side-scan sonar fish and 900' of armored cable that became entangled in the USS Oriskany reef on March 19th, 2015. 

Many thanks to our Deep Dive Recovery Team: Scott Bartel (FireFishVideo), Bryan Clark (WhackumStackum), Tim Smith and Marcus Minges.

NOTE: You may want to expand the video window to get a better look.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That's a lot of cable wonder where it came from.


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

Me and a buddy from the Dauphin Island Sea Lab were emailing back and forth about this today. We thought y'all were trying to identify the owners of the fish, so I contacted a guy I know at Klein. 

Well, after some gossip, my friend pulled the price list to figure out how much that towfish was worth. 

Probably more than the boat towing it... haha. 



> 3900 Towfish only: Around $33-34K
> Topside Processing Unit only: Around $35-36K
> Total Package (if purchased together) : $43K and we also include a case and laptop.
> That K-Wing on there was an additional $4K as well.
> Add in a few $K for 300 meters of cable...


Good on y'all for helping them recover a nice piece of equipment. I'm sure that there were some stomachs tied in knots when that thing broke loose...

Edit: Word is that it belonged to FWRI.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems a little odd to tow that much cash past a well known "snag"....


----------

